# HELP me find a 2-Gang 1-Decora Centered Device Receptacle Wallplate



## hevnbnd (Jun 22, 2008)

Anyone know where I can find some of these? I found this one. http://www.twacomm.com/catalog/model_S746-N.htm?sid=BECAA0729703029BBF2D199066DFD7C3

However I need it in white. Thanks man I am having no luck.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Does it have to be centered?


----------



## hevnbnd (Jun 22, 2008)

Yep, That is what makes it hard to find...


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I've never seen a white centered. P&S makes one that is 2-gang with the device on one side. SP1426W.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

hevnbnd said:


> Anyone know where I can find some of these? I found this one. http://www.twacomm.com/catalog/model_S746-N.htm?sid=BECAA0729703029BBF2D199066DFD7C3
> 
> However I need it in white. Thanks man I am having no luck.


That setup is physically impossible. How can a device be centered in a two-gang box???
I see it is a valid part number, but what is the application?

Maybe it is the size of a 2-gang. Like a tremendously oversized one gang plate?


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> That setup is physically impossible. How can a device be centered in a two-gang box???
> I see it is a valid part number, but what is the application?
> 
> Maybe it is the size of a 2-gang. Like a tremendously oversized one gang plate?


Maybe a two gang box with a single gang stucco ring on it?That would center the screws.
But then again why would you need it so wide?:blink:


----------



## hevnbnd (Jun 22, 2008)

Also found another solution it is a n-1500-wh http://www.lutron.com/nova/?s=17000&t=17200 that would center a dimmer on the box, however expensive...


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Why do you need such an awkward plate?

Maybe there is an alternative to that particular plate for this application?


----------



## hevnbnd (Jun 22, 2008)

Customer has a 2-gange box and just one switch. Does not want a blank or dummy switch. So searching for alternatives...


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

JumboJack said:


> Maybe a two gang box with a single gang stucco ring on it?That would center the screws.
> But then again why would you need it so wide?:blink:


That would not be a "2-gang" box then. That is a 4" sq with a mud ring.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

hevnbnd said:


> Customer has a 2-gange box and just one switch. Does not want a blank or dummy switch. So searching for alternatives...


Sounds like a "_Sorry. That's all there is._" reply to me.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> That would not be a "2-gang" box then. That is a 4" sq with a mud ring.


True.. I just cant think why he would need this..Unless someone did a crappy job of cutting out the box and it didn't get fixed....


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

hevnbnd said:


> Customer has a 2-gange box and just one switch. Does not want a blank or dummy switch. So searching for alternatives...


If it is a normal two gang box,What are you going to screw the switch into if it is in the middle of the box?Not to mention what you will screw the plate into..


----------



## gardiner (Feb 18, 2009)

The only way to get that type of cover in white is to custom order it, it is not cheap or quick but I have had to do it on more then one occassion.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

gardiner said:


> The only way to get that type of cover in white is to custom order it, it is not cheap or quick but I have had to do it on more then one occassion.


Once again. What was the application?

HOW was a device mounted in the middle of a two gang box???


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Once again. What was the application?
> 
> HOW was a device mounted in the middle of a two gang box???


I guess if the switch was mounted _to the plate_ in the middle then you could attach the plate to the box...:blink:


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Do you smell bacon?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

JumboJack said:


> I guess if the switch was mounted _to the plate_ in the middle then you could attach the plate to the box...:blink:


Devices are listed to be attached to a box for support and installation, not the cover.



hevnbnd said:


> Customer has a 2-gange box and just one switch. Does not want a blank or dummy switch. So searching for alternatives...


I think they're going to have to live with either a blank on one side, or use the plate I listed.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Devices are listed to be attached to a box for support and installation, not the cover.


I know..Hence the :blink:
:laughing:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

:: Left with no choice, hvnbnd knocked down the building to start from scratch ::


----------

